# Rise and Shout!!!!!!



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Jimmmmmerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Double overtime? Are you kidding me! Very awesome. And I had to watch the overtimes calmly while sitting in a meeting with my bosses! Thank the good lord of basketball for wireless internet and webcasting of tourny games. 

Go Cougs!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Good game and win---but I was somewhat disheartened that they didn't put this team away with a 13 point lead and 8 minutes in the game. I'll take it, though.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

GO COUGS!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to the Cougs, Jimmer is for real! Now come on USU!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't wait for Saturday when I can actually watch it. I think KSU is good, but #2 seed seems generous to me with 5 conference losses http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/clubhouse?teamId=2306
It will be fun! I don't think the Y will pull it off, but if they do, essentially home court advantage for the next game would make them a near lock to the elite 8. One of the ESPN guys and one SI had them going to final 4 and one said to the elite 8--if not this year, then it never will happen.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

That computer on ESPN rated BYU as the #4 team in the tourney right behind all the #1 seeds. I picked them to go to the final four merely because KS isn't that good, BYU is and they get the Energy Solutions Arena for the Sweet Sixteen and Elite 8.

Essentially they have only lost to one team all year and that is New Mexico. The two other teams they lost to, they were going to lose to anyways. Twice in Vegas to the rebels (they never win there) and once to USU in Logan (no one ever wins there.)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Can't wait for Saturday when I can actually watch it. I think KSU is good, but #2 seed seems generous to me with 5 conference losses http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/clubhouse?teamId=2306
> It will be fun! I don't think the Y will pull it off, but if they do, essentially home court advantage for the next game would make them a near lock to the elite 8. One of the ESPN guys and one SI had them going to final 4 and one said to the elite 8--*if not this year, then it never will happen.*


Aren't they going to be getting a majority of their players back next year? Is Jimmer a Senior?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I think KSU is good, but #2 seed seems generous to me with 5 conference losses


Call it 3 conference losses, really. They lost to Kansas twice and Mizzou twice. No shame in those losses! Then they lost to Kansas again in their conference tourney. 


> Aren't they going to be getting a majority of their players back next year? Is Jimmer a Senior?


They will be losing Tavernari and Miles, plus Haws to a mission. I don't know if Davies will do the mission thing or not. Jimmer and Jackson will be back if Freddette doesn't try for the NBA, along with the Collinsworth brothers from Provo (older one comes off a mission and younger one led the H.S. ranks in scoring this year).

On another note, I don't think BYU will beat Kansas St. I just finished watching the video of KSU's opener. HOLY MOLY! That backcourt is unreal! Denis Clemente is one of the quickest players I've ever watched. He's Ty Lawson quick. Then you have Jacob Pullen who bulls through the lane just like Jimmer, getting fouled all the way. He's a deadly shooter as well...very similar to Freddette, actually, as far as the way he plays. Those guards are quick enough to force BYU to send the ball inside. That's a recipe for disaster. BYU will have to find a way to open up the 3 pt. shot if they want to beat KSU. I hope Coach Rose has a special game plan lined up.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, Northern Iowa just set the stage for another upset; what a game! Hopefully the Y can follow suit, although I question if they can.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The game started off so good. Then boom. KSU took control and that was it. My observations:
-BYUs 2-3 zone, doubling to the ball works in the MWC -but the speed of players and ability to pass quickly made it too easy to find the open man.
-KSU's very tight doubling on Jimmer from half court took BYU out of their offense.
-In spite of those two issues, BYU played it not all that bad except for the death-blow
-BYU completely lacks any half decent inside player. KSU owned the boards and any team given 3-4 shots on offense will do well. The Cougar guard play was completely overshadowed by complete failure inside. 

Sad commentary on the MWC when all four teams are left watching after the first three days of the dance. A sweet and bitter season I guess.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> -BYU completely lacks any half decent inside player. KSU owned the boards and any team given 3-4 shots on offense will do well. The Cougar guard play was completely overshadowed by complete failure inside.


I listened to a coach describing Jimmer Freddette as a bigger, bouncier Gerry McNamara. So why can't BYU win it all like Syracuse did? Chris Miles is no Carmelo Anthony. :| I think we all understand that the Cougs will never be able to recruit that kind of talent. I'm extremely happy with this season and I really enjoyed watching BYU play this year. They're a fun team to watch.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Rise and shout, the Cougars are out!!! :wink:


----------

